# Where oh where is CWM Recovery?



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay so I've already rooted my Droid 2 and I don't yet have ClockworkMod Recovery on my device. I've looked on the Play store but found nothing but the Clockwork ROM Manager. And I did find a few files online but I'm not sure if they're Droid 2 compatible.

So if someone could kindly throw me a link that would be awesome, or even if you just know where to find it that would be equally awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Download rom manager. Hit install recovery. Profit.

Rom Manager is made by the guy who made clockworkmod recovery. He also makes droid2 bootstrap which will also install the recovery if you are on froyo(maybe gb too but I never used it on gb)


----------



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you very much! The last phone I rooted included Clockworkmood with root so I didn't have to install it myself.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I actually use rz recovery myself. But when I initially rooted I used droid2bootstrap to get into recovery and used cwm

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay now I flashed recovery from the app but when I booted into recovery to install the "update.zip" file I keep getting the error message: "E: failed to verify whole-file signature" and then it aborts. Any ideas what to do next?

Also how do you like rz recovery? Would you say you like it better than Clockworkmod recovery?

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I like it's layout more than cwm. Also it uses gzip to compress your nandroid after you make it. Helps to save some sd space. Besides that the menus are better organize(imo) and you can make the text any color you want(doesn't matter but is a nice add-on for the theme-minded)

Try to find toggle signature verification if it's an option in cwm. Been awhile. Basically your update.zip needs to be signed to be installed. Many of the update.zip creators that are around sign them root, debug, test, etc.

Where did you get the zip? Or did you build it?

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Woops double post


----------



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

I just flashed it from the Clockwork ROM Manager app. I went to the flash recovery option, did that then later attempted to boot into recovery via the app. When that didn't work I booted into recovery manually but it was still stock. So I found the update.zip file and tried to run it. I kept getting the error message so now I'm stuck till I figure out what to do next.

I did look for other options and I even tried flashing a "recovery-update.zip" file that was in the Clockwork folder on my SD card with the same error message appearing.

So how to I go about "signing" the file?

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

You won't be able to flash an update in stock recovery that isn't Motorola signed to my knowledge. You can turn off signature verification in the custom recoveries.

In froyo did you bootstrap? Or did you start in GB?

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm on stock GB. I rooted using a live CD. I tried superoneclick but it didn't give me permanent root and I later had issues with getting root access for certain apps.

Anyway, I haven't used bootstrap or anything else. Do I need bootstrap too?

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I've never tried to do anything on the new gb that needed that sbf live cd. I don't think you are supposed to use bootstrap. I only ever used it in froyo.

If you have root now you should be able to open superuser and click update binaries. Once that's complete you should be able to download rom manager and hit flash recovery. It will do its thing, ask you if it can have superuser access, say yes. Then click reboot to recovery once its done.

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

I updated su binaries and flashed clockwork again. So far so good, it says superuser access granted, then when I choose boot into recovery all I get is a restart. And any attempt to boot manually still puts me in stock recovery. At this point I may consider trying a different recovery like the rz one you mentioned.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

That's strange. Not sure why it won't let you boot to it. :-/

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

if you are using the droid 2 bootstrap app:
push the top button once to install it, then the second button everytime after that.

if you are using rom manager:
you may need to choose droid x 2nd init as your device instead of droid 2.

edit: oh, and both work on GB


----------



## MikeDrawback (Dec 7, 2012)

I also used the Live CD to root my .629 Droid 2 Global. Then I installed Bootstrap and used that to install CWM, then I used Rom manager to update CWM to latest version. NOTE: what worked for me was to install CWM for DROIDX 2nd Init using Rom manager, NOT the Droid 2 one. Then I had to use bootstrap to reboot to recovery, for some reason rom manager wouldn't reboot to recovery for me.


----------



## ftfylol (Dec 12, 2011)

I finally updated CWM from 2.x with Rom Manager and it worked fine for me. Like the last 2 posts said I choose DROIDX 2nd Init, then reboot recovery and then update.zip


----------



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

I tried using the Droid X (2nd-init) and it displayed the same error message as before. I may have to try bootstrap.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay! I finally got it to boot into clockworkmod recovery! I ended up having to use bootstrapper to get the job done but now I can boot into recovery using ROM Manager.

There are still some hiccups that I'm not quite comfortable flashing a ROM just yet, but I'm happy that it's finally working. Thanks to everyone for the help!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

